

Feasibility of my startup idea - bsnp

Hi Guys,<p>I am working on an idea for startup and I would like to know your opinion on that. 
Essentially I am developing an ADOBE AIR based application(s) which I want to run without installation on client computer. 
As per my understanding, it is not legal to execute adobe air based application without installation. What do you think 
the implication of building a business model with such an assumption?<p>Silent installation is recently allowed for licensed distributors but I really want to run anonymously.<p>I am at early POC stage of my startup. Am I worried about too much at this early stage? 
Should I be working on POC before worrying about legalities?<p>I know that several startups start with in grey areas of law but what do you think about it?
======
tstegart
Tell us, what are your reasons for doing this? Are they valid? If its just
because you want to trick someone into doing something, then yeah, probably
not a good enough reason, and a bad idea. If its because you think you'll have
greater acceptance (i.e. another way of saying trick someone), then probably
also a bad idea. I'm not really sure why you would want to start your business
up screaming malware/lack of trust right from the get go.

If its a technical problem you're trying to get around, a better idea might be
to post here and say "I'm trying to do X but without doing an installation"
and get help finding your way around it. But starting off on the wrong foot
just because you feel like it is not good business sense.

~~~
bsnp
Thanks for your quick reply. Obviously I don't want to trick some one to run
my code. It is just that I want my application to be like "take them where
ever you want" just like portableapps.com

~~~
tstegart
So the purpose is to run off a usb disk or some other portable device?

~~~
bsnp
Yes. It is. I do have more in mind but that is a start.

~~~
tstegart
Then that's an excellent opportunity to check whether anyone here knows of a
technical way to achieve your goals. Its a good discussion of the platform,
and of your business goals. Do you need to specifically use Adobe AIR, or is
is just currently the best solution. What else could you use, or how could you
get the user's permission to install first using a technical workaround (ie,
such as asking from the main software on the computer, with users knowing it
will be installed silently on a USB drive). I'm not too technical a person, so
I can't really give great ideas on the subject, but you should ask around.

On the legal side, I'm not sure how much they'll bother you as a small entity,
but growing a business on this does seem shaky. The more well known you
become, the more you might get noticed

~~~
bsnp
thanks. Adobe air is the best available solution to me. I guess I have to work
on prototype.

------
qhoxie
While I think it is good to be concious of these legal issues, do not let
something such as this hinder your progress. Keep working and when you have a
tangible product, begin to deal with this as necessary.

~~~
bsnp
thank you. That Is encouraging

------
wehriam
Not legal in what sense?

~~~
bsnp
Not supposed to run app without installation. I want run it without
installation.

